# Doh! Used Fogger!



## JJ (Jun 22, 2004)

George, Contact the Good Dr. I think he has some brand new ones. Take care JJ


----------



## George Fergusson (May 19, 2005)

Thanks JJ- 

As it turned out, I took it back to Home Depot and checked another one- it was dry as a bone inside and had never been used. Even swap. I'm back in business (???)

Apparently, as I suspected, someone had bought it, took it home, fogged for their party or wedding or whatever, then returned it: "It's not what I want"....

Sigh. Onwards and Upwards. Where was I?

George-


----------



## Dr. Pedro Rodriguez (Feb 5, 2002)

Hello folks.
Kudos to you George. In my nine years fogging with a burgess fogger I never have heard about a similar incident as George´s. George you did the very best right thing. Had he fogged his bees with that fogger he would have most likely killed a bunch of bees, contaminated hisr equipment, and would have been terribly desappointed about FGMO. 
Foggers come equiped with an INSECTICIDE (which incidentally is diluted in mineral oil). Characteristically, the containers of the foggers are plastic hence porous and insecticides tend to penetrate the containers and reamin there as residues. How much of that will leak back into the fogging solution again when used for fogging bees is not known but I suspect that the first few foggings will carry a good bit of it thus killing some of your bees. I have warned users before about keeping their foggers strictly for fogging their bees and NOT to use them for dual purposes. I hope that my advice is still been taken seriously.
I will write to Burgess and ask that if they do factory testing, to make sure that they discard those containers before shipping the foggers since it is very likely that a lot of them will be used by beekeepers. 
I would like to hear if any others have encountered a similar incident.
Happy fogging and God bless. 
Dr. Rodriguez


----------



## George Fergusson (May 19, 2005)

Thank you Dr., and YES, I would recommend that anyone buying a new fogger confirm through inspection that it has not been used, do not assume it's clean just because it comes in a nice box! And Obviously, DO NOT buy a used fogger!!

George-
----------------------------
George Fergusson
Sweet Time Apiary
Whitefield Maine
http://www.sweettimeapiary.com/


----------



## Alex Cantacuzene (May 29, 2003)

Hi folks, I have been fogging religiously every Wednesday here. Why on Wednesday? Well the noise of the garbage truck reminds me, I am a bit older you know! Fun aside, does very damp and wet weather have any influence on fogging? I thought it would be alright because most of the foragers stay home but what about the high humidity in the hive?
Take care and have fun.


----------



## Dr. Pedro Rodriguez (Feb 5, 2002)

Hello folks.
FGMO is such fun! 
I seem to get very interesting new questions almost every day which I enjoy because it keeps the "old lamp" burning. 
This question about humidity is new and different. I must admit that I had not considered it.
I work with the fogger in two quite contrasting areas regarding humidity. 
In the Virginia Beach area, humidity is very high almost all year long. By contrast, in the central Spain area where I have other research colonies, the environment is bone dry, especially this year when we have not had rain for 5 months.
I have NOT experienced any differences in either area, thus I tend to think that humidity does not influence the efficiency of the fogger per se.
I promise to considerr this factor from this date on and to record differeneces if any are noted. 
And yes, the best time to fog is when most of the bees, if not all, are in. The day of the week is inmaterial, provideed that the user maintains regularity. 
Happy fogging and God bless.
Dr. Rodriguez


----------



## jalal (Sep 2, 2004)

Also just a note that freezing the insecticide will make it obsolete, just in case you DO need to use it and cannon return it.

Of course I would not suggest it if you can avoid it!

and of course empty it out and rinse it (and empty it) before you would freeze it!

Of course my experience is nothing more than what you can read! (regarding fgmo)

That and just because the insecticide is rendered useless by freezing it surely doesn't mean that it is still not poison on another level!

by the way: Always a pleasure to see you talking to us and setting us straight Doctor!

Also, I just got back from California today, and what a tan! 114 degrees also, crazy.


----------



## Ronnie Elliott (Mar 24, 2004)

I bought a new black flagg last april. I noticed the residule, the instructions said it could have been tested at the factory. I have been useing it regulary. My thoughts are that the company would not spend the money to buy expensive pesticides. It was just a light oil simililar to FGMO.


----------



## Dr. Pedro Rodriguez (Feb 5, 2002)

W A R N I N G!!!!!!!!!!
I have been constantly warning people to take my warnings seriously and to PLEASE read my instructions on this forum!
The foggers are built and sold for insect control measures. The use as a fogger against honey bee mites was a fortunate discovery that I made way back in the early nineties. 
This is where my advise to you comes in handy. The fogger comes with an insecticide. During my reseach process I found out that the INERT ingredient list in the insecticide is indeed FGMO, 98.8 percent of it was used to disolve the pesticide. BUT, unfortunately, for those that do not pay attention, the other 0.20 percent of the ingredients is TOXIC to honey bees. 
Therefor, this is why I have been warning those who use foggers, do not use the liquid that comes with the fogger. Also, please discard the container if it has been used previously because the likelihood is that it has residues in the small deposit tank that will kill your bees. There are two bad results from such an error. You lose your bees and FGMO gets a bad rap.
If I sound like I am taking a long time in replying to this question, it is not because I am being nssty or superfluous. It is because I consider this topic to be very important. You wish to control and kill your mites and to be very successful at it, and I wish to contribute to your success. Please be careful with what you use with your foggers.
Very best regards and God bless.
Dr. Rodriguez


----------

